# Cube'n Roll Italian Open 2010



## Cubepark (Mar 26, 2010)

Cube’n Roll Italian Open 2010 will take place at 05 and 06 June 2010 in Buccinasco (MI), Italy.
The competiton venue is the Auditorum Fagnana di Buccinasco
http://cubepark.wordpress.com/cuben-roll-italian-open-2010/

Registration is now open!


----------



## Bryan (Mar 26, 2010)

Can you explain what the name means?


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Mar 26, 2010)

it's not so easy to explain, maybe i'm failing but a high roller is someone who play hard, who is strong, isn't this?
so the name is the combination of the two words, in italian is pretty nice


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 27, 2010)

In Italy some guy to say that a cube runs well say "this cube Roll"....
Hence, "cube'n roll"


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah, another competition, I hope to beat the Italian record of BLD and multiBLD
it will be a great competition


----------



## Cubepark (Apr 14, 2010)

news about hotel prices
Here


----------



## Cubepark (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll upload the videos of the guys coming at the Open - just because "seeing is better than reading a name"...
I'm This Guy


----------



## Cubepark (Apr 23, 2010)

we are trying to get the sponsor a cube for each participant at the Italian Open 2010, could be a 2x2 Lan Lan, I hope to confirm as soon as possible


----------



## Cubepark (May 21, 2010)

we are doing the t shirt for the 2010 Italian Open. Here are the photos.
http://cubepark.wordpress.com/2010/05/20/cuben-roll-la-t-shirt/
If you want to get one, contact me
Sunday I'll know with certainty the price.
That t shirt of the picture costs 7 euros, all inclusive.
I'm waiting for a response from another supplier.


----------



## Zava (Jun 5, 2010)

any good results yet?


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 5, 2010)

now there's the fewest moves, they started from 40 minutes


----------



## Mamma Mia (Jun 5, 2010)

Ciao ciao,
what was the scramble for FMC?


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 6, 2010)

giovanni contardi did 3/5 10.43 in 3x3 and 40.xx and 3/5 44.xx in 4x4


----------



## Zava (Jun 6, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> giovanni contardi did 3/5 10.43 in 3x3 and 40.xx and 3/5 44.xx in 4x4



more results plssss


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 6, 2010)

any good result?
the second average in europe for Rubik's Cube, from Italian Guy, Giovanni Contardi, maybe the second average in europe for the average oh the 4x4
Look the beutiful picture
http://cubepark.wordpress.com/2010/06/05/foto-cuben-roll/


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 6, 2010)

here the video, Giovanni Contardi, Max Iovane & milan baticz (9,84)
http://cubepark.wordpress.com/2010/06/05/video-cuben-roll/


----------



## Zava (Jun 6, 2010)

Cubepark said:


> any good result?
> the second average in europe for Rubik's Cube, from Italian Guy, Giovanni Contardi, maybe the second average in europe for the average oh the 4x4
> Look the beutiful picture
> http://cubepark.wordpress.com/2010/06/05/foto-cuben-roll/



ok, I've already seen that, I'd be more interested in the hungarian team's + Max Iovane's results. thanks


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 6, 2010)

Max average record in 2x2 , 3.xx, and third in rubik's cube, about the hungarian team's..a lot of medails...I don't know the national record, I'm sorry


----------



## Zava (Jun 6, 2010)

Cubepark said:


> Max average record in 2x2 , 3.xx, and third in rubik's cube, about the hungarian team's..a lot of medails...I don't know the national record, I'm sorry



kk no problem, thanks for the infos


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 7, 2010)

Milan came second in the 3x3, was first in the first 3 solve.
Bruno won a race


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 7, 2010)

Mamma Mia said:


> Ciao ciao,
> what was the scramble for FMC?



Scramble: U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 L F2 U B' F2 U2 F' L U F

My solution (I used inverse scramble): L2 U2 F2 U F U' F2 D F' U F D' U2 L' U' L' U L U2 L2 U' L B2 L B' U' F2 U2 F' U D' R2 (32)


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 10, 2010)

Olivér , what means "Giovanni Kurva"?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 10, 2010)

Cubepark said:


> Olivér , what means "Giovanni Kurva"?



I hope I didn't say that in that form.  Kurva means either "*****", "damn", "f**k", "s**t" or even "son of a *****". We basically say it when we mess up something really bad.


----------

